# what to take to a show??????



## myanjelicgirlz

ok,my first show is in 2 days and i don't know what to bring.my gots already know how to lead  any advise?


----------



## toth boer goats

Your goat...
the lead...
you... 
No...just "kidding" :laugh: 
A friend or helper... to watch the goats and your stuff.. when you aren't there
for potty break or showing a goat...


There is so many things... I probably forgot something..LOL

Show shine.. to shine their coat ect
something for their hooves to shine them
All...grooming tools... brush.. rags... towels..
soap.. if you need to bath the goat..
"Goat stand" to trim them up...if you haven't done it prior to the show..
Registration if required...
ice chest with drinks and food..it is a long day
money in case they have refreshments..

goat feed containers
feed
water containers 
water.. unless you want to use the facilities ..

Probiotic paste
Nutra drench ...if you can keep them cold.. if not ..do it before you leave..

chairs
little table
advertisement of your farm and goats
business card hand outs....
bleach/water in a bottle to sterilize pen before goats go in..

Make sure ...you get there early... to get a good pen..remember.. in the afternoon ...where the sun will be..you don't want a pen in the sun later in the day.... :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WOW Pam, you got most everything  We put Gadorade in their water as they seem to drink better. You can also put lemonade in their water too. Have fun at the show and bring home lots of blue ribbens!!! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats

> WOW Pam, you got most everything


 HeHE.. :laugh: 

hey... I didn't think of Gadorade or lemonaide.... :thumb: :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## 4kids

we also bring hoof trimmers, shaver (last trim up), hoof polish, baby oil (makes them shine-just use a tad in your hand and then rub them down), fly spray, sun screen for you and them if light colored and the ring is outside, bug spray for you, we always bring our own hay also and a portable rack or bag


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

How long is the event? I know that when we take our goats to the show at the fair they are there for a week and we have to take a lot more things than you would if it were a one day show. Also, how many goats are you taking?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Oh, and don't forget about proper show clothes. Those are pretty important! :wink:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

thanks guys so much!!! oh and calico ya....its fair.....one week....


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Are you going to be staying at or near the fair for the week or will you go home every night? We live pretty close to the fair ground so we if we forget things one day, we can bring them the next day. Also, good luck there!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

I will go home every night,but the goats will stay.......and thanks!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

My kids have been to a few 4-H shows this summer. First, the shows are long, so you might plan to be there for a while as I am sure other shows are about the same.
Snacks/water/food for you and food/hay/water for your goats and something to put them in. 
baby wipes <we use these for EVERYTHING>
grooming supplies as everyone has mentioned
extra hand towels and a spray bottle with water <we use water & some of my conditioner LOL> for any touch ups if they get dirty
chairs
fan with an extension chord and a hay rope so you can tie it up especially if it's hot where you are
Business cards or something to write on so if you make contacts you have a way to stay 'in contact' 
first aid kit
grooming supplies

shavings or hay for bedding.

Bug spray for you and your goats. We thankfully didn't need it at the last show, but I keep it with us anyway. If a show lasts into the night the lights are going to attract unwanted creepy crawlies...so better to be prepared 

None of the shows I've been to have bedding down, so we just bring an extra bag of bedding hay with us for it. Otherwise your goats could be laying on cement - if they pee or poo they might lay in it and...yep dirty goats.

That's all I can think of. Good Luck and have lots of fun!


----------



## Sans Gene Goats

Duct tape and baling twine are two things I never leave home without - seriously. We needed both at our last show for emergency fixes on the road, and were darned glad we had them!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

thanks guys!!!! i will tell you the results as soon as i show and get them!!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

I have the results! sorry i haven't got back to you...been extremely busy.... I got top meat goat showman champion!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That's awesome news! Looks like you remembered your A game as well as all your stuff!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

lol!


----------



## boerlover

I have a show this Saturday for the first time this season. These are some of the things I bring to a show: lead rope, choke collar, hoof trimmars, hair siccors(to trim the hair around their feet), baby powder(to use to cover up last minuet dirty spots), and health papers. :laugh:


----------

